

Election hacked, drunken robot elected to school board - fvbock
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/01/electronic_voting_hacked_bender/

======
pavel_lishin
I find it impressive that not only did they circumvent the security measures,
but that they used their access to prevent _others_ from doing so, AND gained
access to the cameras.

------
ahi
The original paper: <https://jhalderm.com/pub/papers/dcvoting-fc12.pdf>

